# Dover Calais



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Travelling Dover Calais last week of March 2009 and returning mid June Anyone aware of any Ferry deals for March


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

As it came under Health and Fitness are you running there??
For deals try Norfolk line abit further North on the French side but worth the trip.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Patsy.

£9 each way with Norfolkline if your truck is less than 6 metres.

Yes . . . nine quid. That's at midnight of course, but no probs with M/H.

Plus £4 fuel surcharge and £1 for using your debit card.

Still only £23 return though up to 6 metres, plus £30 per additional metre or part thereof I think.


Will move your post too - it's under Health and Fitness!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

P&O about £30 each way at sensible times of the day

www.poferries.com

Russell


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies Big Foot love your sense of humor I,ll get the hang of this Forum yet


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well must admit that is a cheap selection of prices, does this need you to book now for those prices. We have booked for around the same times, 2 April 2009 back early June and using the tunnel it costs £122.we thought that was a good deal.

cabby


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Sea France got good offers from £46 return even for the height of summer decent sailing times as well. Booked July / August for £54 return really good price.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't checked the Norfolkline site recently Cabby, but there were no strings attached when I booked a couple of crossings two weeks ago.

As for "sensible" sailing times, we don't find sailing at midnight much of a problem. We just pull off the road at the first available place in France that looks OK, and have a couple of hours kip before driving on.

If we (read "I", the driver) are really tired we pull off onto a site or Aire around lunchtime, have a wander round the locality before an early supper, and get an equally early night.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Morning!

Norfolkline: £52 return, 2 June to 14 July 09, 2am sailings (do I look bovvered?) 

Although I booked through the Caravan Club, the NL price was identical.

The initial offer is £9 each way, plus £4 fuel supplement = £22 until you add the 'up to 7 metres' bit for another £30. Total £52, but that's the same as Sept 07 and June of this year. So I'm not complaining!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We have just paid £46 return with Seafrance for a 7.30m 'van, out mid May, back mid August, sensible times as well.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Well must admit that is a cheap selection of prices, does this need you to book now for those prices. We have booked for around the same times, 2 April 2009 back early June and using the tunnel it costs £122.we thought that was a good deal.
> 
> cabby


It was good enough for me Cabby (and my sea legless wife) :lol: 
Its paid for now and forgotten about so roll on end of March


----------

